# Adjustments w/ up and down arrows...



## Resoman (Nov 24, 2014)

I normally like to make my adjustments in the Develop module by hovering over the particular setting with my mouse's cursor and then increasing or decreasing the value with the up or down arrows. Sometimes LR won't let me do this, however, and I have to use the + or - keys. 
I can't figure out what I'm doing that makes the up and down arrows ineffective. Can anyone enlighten me?
Thanks,
Gary,
Iowa City


----------



## onyonet (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Gary,

I'm not sure why LR won't let you do it, but there is a difference in the usage. The arrows are a smaller step than the + and - keys. 

Is it always the same adjustment that forces the plus and minus keys?

Daniel


----------



## Resoman (Nov 24, 2014)

"The arrows are a smaller step than the + and - keys."

Not for me. I just tried it again and found that - going to the Clarity slider, both the up and down arrows and the + and - keys worked, and each moved the slider 5 units per click. Then I highlighted the Highlights slider and found that the up and down keys moved the slider in increments of 5 but the + and - keys were still affecting the Clarity, even though I had highlighted the Highlights!
I hope this makes sense...
Gary


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Nov 25, 2014)

There are a lot of subtle bits to keep in mind here. You have to pay attention to what is selected and how it was selected, and you're actually working with two different sets of editing shortcuts. Using Highlights as an example…

Pointer hovering over slider: Arrow keys change in increments of 5 (or 20 with Shift pressed)
Number value selected (highlighted) by clicking: Arrow keys change in increments of 1 (or 10 with Shift pressed)

The -/+ keys operate on a different level than the arrow keys. They affect what was selected by the comma/period keys (a.k.a. </> keys), not what the pointer is hovering over. They are a separate set of keyboard-only shortcuts that lets you edit when you hid all the panels to maximize the image. They don't work when a number value is highlighted, only the arrow keys do.

Because -/+ and the arrow keys operate independently of each other, this means the -/+ keys can have focus on one option and the arrow keys can be hovering over another, and each will then control the option it is focused on. And it also means if they are focused on different things, the -/+ keys will not edit the option the pointer is hovering over.


----------



## Resoman (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks, Conrad!
I didn't know about those subtleties. 
Sometimes, though, I find that I can't affect a slider with the arrow keys at all, even though I'm hovering over the slider. Why is that?


----------



## onyonet (Nov 27, 2014)

Conrad Chavez said:


> There are a lot of subtle bits to keep in mind here. You have to pay attention to what is selected and how it was selected, and you're actually working with two different sets of editing shortcuts. Using Highlights as an example…
> 
> Pointer hovering over slider: Arrow keys change in increments of 5 (or 20 with Shift pressed)
> Number value selected (highlighted) by clicking: Arrow keys change in increments of 1 (or 10 with Shift pressed)
> ...



Great explanation Conrad. I had no idea about all of that. Thanks.

Daniel


----------



## MrPlow42 (Dec 4, 2014)

Conrad Chavez said:


> There are a lot of subtle bits to keep in mind here. ...


Excellent explanation. Thank you.

I was looking for a keyboard shortcut to switch between -/+ and 'number value selected'. Realizing there is a third mode (hover + arrows), probably explains why there isn't a keyboard shortcut to switch between the 3 modes. But I still want one.


----------



## James Clifton (Sep 23, 2015)

Resoman said:


> Thanks, Conrad!
> I didn't know about those subtleties.
> Sometimes, though, I find that I can't affect a slider with the arrow keys at all, even though I'm hovering over the slider. Why is that?



Hi Resoman, and, all... I too have this issue with CC6... sometimes I do something that no longer allows me to to hover over the slider and move it up and down with the up and down arrows, which I do a lot.  Does anyone have any insight into this?  

Thank you!

Jaymes


----------

